# Best strain for beginners - outdoors



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this growing thing and I want to plant outdoors come spring.  I was wondering what would be the best strain for a beginner.  I just want to go through the process of growing a plant and having a high yield, so the amount of thc is not as much an issue.  I would like the plant to stay roughly short, less than 5 feet, and an easy plant to grow.  Thanks for your ideas!  

I almost know what strain I want, but I just need a few ideas... keep in mind that this is for outdoors only, not indoors


----------



## bznuts (Aug 3, 2008)

i would say try bb x ww, or old school/og kush, but then again, they get really tall. at least here they do. 

...but,  i have done an experiment this year thats turning out to be working, Great. and you may be interested. :hubba: 

with the plant in the ground, or pot, let it get a couple feet high.
then tie down the main stalk, by pulling from about 2/3-3/4 of the way up, down towards the ground. 
this forces the plant to grow horizontally, instead. and as it grows you can continue to tie it down, which will allow you to have a ten foot monster that is shorter than you.

GL and keep us posted


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 3, 2008)

My honest opinion...

Bagseed. No sense wasting money/going through the trouble of getting seeds on your first grow. Now, I know a pack of seeds aren't going to break the bank. But, if this is your first grow then you are probably going to make plenty of mistakes. Especially outdoor. So many more things could happen.

My advice is use this grow as a learning experience. Be satisfied if you get a harvest of a couple ounces. Don't get discouraged and next year go bigger and better with a little growing under your belt.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 3, 2008)

bagseeds are good to learn with. plus there fun. you never know what your gonna get.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

Slowmo77 is right plant bag seed & start a journal that others can give ya tip and you can refer back later for notes... AK 47 is hardy plant for out doors... Just make sure it's the right season to plant....  I would look at other members journal & take notes before you start to plant...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 3, 2008)

Man, i've grown BagSeed for 5 years outdoors, and it still hasn't gotten old...Of course you would love to say looky here, this is my WW or my ...But you get such a variety with bagseed it's well worth it to me...If ya wanna true example of bagseed gone great check out OldHippy's outdoor grow journal...But if you must order any seeds, i might suggest afghani for a begginer from what i've heard of it...But i'm still a newb to the community too though


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 3, 2008)

Actually, they are not available where I live, because everyone around here, crushes up the weed, all the way (without stems/seeds) and smokes it like it was hash, except its weed just ground up.  So basically there is no opportunity to get any bagseeds.  I was looking at afghan for a while and hear that it is very good for new growers.  Any suggestions now that bagseeds are not available?


----------



## bznuts (Aug 3, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Actually, they are not available where I live, because everyone around here, crushes up the weed, all the way (without stems/seeds) and smokes it like it was hash, except its weed just ground up. So basically there is no opportunity to get any bagseeds. I was looking at afghan for a while and hear that it is very good for new growers. Any suggestions now that bagseeds are not available?


 
thats funny you mention how they crush the weed and everything up like that because i came across some the other day, for the first time ever. it looked like crap but man did it pack a knarley punch!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 3, 2008)

Yea its some of the best weed I've had... it comes from Nepal, right next to India... where all the farmers just grow weed and it is illegal but the govt doesn't say anything to them.  Just have to pay a small bribe.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 3, 2008)

Go with afghan man...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 3, 2008)

Afghani is a good outdoor plant, stays short and yields good.


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 3, 2008)

if your buying seed you can get a mix of outdoor seeds all of the strains are tough enough but some may not thrive in your area so getting a mix is a good way to find at least one or two that will do well.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 4, 2008)

What is the difference between afghan and afghani? different strains or just a name difference?


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 4, 2008)

just the omission of the ''I''. there are types that are cross bred with afgani that are pretty good. basically you want an indica dominate strain for short height and early flowering outside. in most cases

sativa=tall, loosly branched plant, that flowers late outdoors
indica=short, densly branched plant, that flowers fairly early outdoors

indicas also have a shorter flowering cycle, 8-10 weeks opposed to a sativas 12-14 weeks

there are exceptions to the height rule, like the durban poison strain, which is an extremly short sativa, but it hold true about 90% of the time.

i would look at seedbanks that give you a approximate number on theyre cross bred plants like:

40% sativa/60% indica

and make sure its an indica dominate strain to retain the short height and early flowering traits while getting a plant with the yield and THC content you desire/require.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will be going with that afghan strain.


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Aug 5, 2008)

Iv been using bagseed the last three years and It works good, I think its a mostly indica strain. Afghan would be a good strain for you needs so good luck 

And, Bznuts, your horizontal experiment sounds pretty cool. I would like to know how thats going. But, do you think it will affect the yeild at all?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 5, 2008)

BAGSEED..... don't waste money on good genetics when you will prob end up killing em the first time anyways, most beginners can't even get out of the germ stages without problems because they don't READ. 

You want to do a lot but what you NEED to do is start in the FAQ's, then think about what you want to do. Bagseed is you best bed


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 6, 2008)

Yea actually I germinated bagseeds when i was 13 years old, without knowing anything, I even planted them outside, had them sprout 4 sets of branches then trashed them.  I did all of that without needing this website, although it is a great resource for where I can learn about nutes, soil, ect.  I am a beginner but I know what I am doing, and I have read the FAQ's, and most of the stickys, trust me.


----------



## HMAN (Aug 6, 2008)

The other thing to consider in an outside grow is critters.....I lost two real nice Blueberry's to rabbits.... Sucks to have nice seed go to waste. I agree with everyone, try some bagseed, or a cheap mixed variety if ya go with a seedbank. Just my 2 cents......


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 6, 2008)

Really no critters around here that will eat up the plant, the funny thing is... where I live, the prices from what I hear are 3 dollars for 10 grams, of some lows, around 5 dollars for mids, but still, I want to grow, it just seems like fun.  I live in India... check out WeBeHigh.com and click on any city in India.  Great hash and ok ok weed.


----------



## HMAN (Aug 6, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Really no critters around here that will eat up the plant, the funny thing is... where I live, the prices from what I hear are 3 dollars for 10 grams, of some lows, around 5 dollars for mids, but still, I want to grow, it just seems like fun.  I live in India... check out WeBeHigh.com and click on any city in India.  Great hash and ok ok weed.



Good luck with the grow and keep us posted!!! Once you get a bud started, you'll be hooked. I know I am. I doubt that I'll ever buy off the street again! I still don't know crap, but I'm learning, and thats half the fun. At least for me.... stay safe.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 6, 2008)

Yea, I know I will be, I think I am already hooked and I haven't even started anything. lol


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd recommend Northern Lights, personally.  It's very easy to grow.  That's if you are buying seeds.

Otherwise, just follow everyone else's advice......bagseed.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 6, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I'd recommend Northern Lights, personally.  It's very easy to grow.  That's if you are buying seeds.
> 
> Otherwise, just follow everyone else's advice......bagseed.




Would you say that it is easier to grow northern lights over afghan??


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 6, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Would you say that it is easier to grow northern lights over afghan??


 
Well....I....personally have no idea, as I have never grown Afghani.  

 But NL is my choice, and several other people here like it too for its ease.  I believe Hick has said that he recommends it for first time grows.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 6, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I'd recommend Northern Lights, personally. It's very easy to grow. That's if you are buying seeds.
> 
> Otherwise, just follow everyone else's advice......bagseed.


 
i agree i am i the middle of my first out doors ,,
1 northern lights and 1 white satin  and they dont seem to have to many problems ,,also good for first time indoors eace: 
goodluck with what you decide :48:


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok I don't really see myself wanting the indica body high, so I kind of want to go with a sativa strain.  What is a good sativa strain that will grow outdoors well, with a good yield, high doesnt have to be that strong or can be... just something easy to grow.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 16, 2008)

:holysheep:  Get some Durban poison easy outdoor grow. Kick *** High.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 16, 2008)

hi sirsmoke-a-lot yeah i found some good hash years ago when i was in bombay.loved the country there.guess its changed alot since back then though.good luck and be careful.i remember India has some harsh laws.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 16, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hi sirsmoke-a-lot yeah i found some good hash years ago when i was in bombay.loved the country there.guess its changed alot since back then though.good luck and be careful.i remember India has some harsh laws.



Yea if you don't know how to play your cards right. just a bribe with any cops for about 13 dollars, and ur free... Yea I got some good hash a few weeks back from nepal... great stuff


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 16, 2008)

Ridgerunner said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  Get some Durban poison easy outdoor grow. Kick *** High.



how is the yield outdoors? have u grown it before outdoors?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 16, 2008)

I got a great site for your area i think...All strains claim to do great outdoors, just look into finding someone that has experience with that breeder...Mandalaseeds, you won't be able to get them thru doc or the boutique , but you could order directly thru them...I'd been looking at the Hashberry, but i'd maybe reccomend Speed Queen for ya (i think) if you want the sativa dominant...Give it look and see what ya think...hope this helps


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 17, 2008)

Grew it my first grow outdoors  averaged around a 1.2 lbs per plant Takes forever to finish (First of November) But if you want a good cant sit down high Durban is the way to go. Was grown in Miracle Grow soil.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok, scratch mandala seeds...I was wrong, they're not selling to anyone at the moment till jan...Like whoever said...You shouldn't have a hard time finding a nice sativa strain tho, just check in w/ doc chron ...Give nirvana's Swazi a look...It's said to be an original pure sativa strain...mixed in swaziland, where ever that is, i wish someone could tell me  ...i've been wonderin that for a while


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 17, 2008)

Growing a Sativa outside will all depend on your climate. Some take 13-14 weeks maybe longer to mature. I had a buddy give me a sativa clone a few years back. It was a shame to harvest it because I knew it could go another month but the climate here is just not suited for them outside. I still got almost 1 lb. off that plant but could have easliy got 2 if I had another month before hard frost set in.


----------

